
This New Printer Works in the Lonely Vacuum of Outer Space – Make: - Gys
http://makezine.com/2015/08/12/new-printer-works-in-space/
======
sandworm101
From my lay knowledge of space travel, they seem to have lots of other issues
to address before, as the OP puts it, "structures will be produced in space
that are much larger than what could currently fit into a launch fairing".

Top of my list would be tidal forces in low orbit. It's microgravity, not zero
gravity. If you extrude out a long structure it is going to bend ever so
slightly. So you need either a brace (an existing big structure) or some sort
of laser measurement to adjust the build process to compensate.

>>>"In a vacuum there is no air to affect heat radiation"

Shouldn't that be convection? Heat loss through radiation should be somewhat
the same in a vacuum.

